# turbo idea?



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

check this out guys, i was bored and started thinking one day....what if one day u went to a junk yard and u saw a 1.5L or 1.6L(i forget what size engine hondas are)......well, what if u buy the turbo from them real cheap and u got the rest of the kit from lets say hotshot(or whoever) like the piping and intercooler and what not and used the nissan kit to adapt on the honda turbo....would it work? because if it did i know it would save u a lot of money.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I think if it's a Garrett T25 or 26 it'll work, I'm not exactly sure though.I know the hot shot kit come with a t25 or 26, but when you buy from a junkyard you should be careful.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u shouldnt have much difficulty adapting the kits with the garrett t25 or t28. but if u do, thats what saws, sanders, and welders are for.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *check this out guys, i was bored and started thinking one day....what if one day u went to a junk yard and u saw a 1.5L or 1.6L(i forget what size engine hondas are)......well, what if u buy the turbo from them real cheap and u got the rest of the kit from lets say hotshot(or whoever) like the piping and intercooler and what not and used the nissan kit to adapt on the honda turbo....would it work? because if it did i know it would save u a lot of money. *


Uh, no Honda is turboed stock.

Mike


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: turbo idea?*



morepower2 said:


> *Uh, no Honda is turboed stock.
> 
> Mike *



i never said hondas came turbo'd stock buddy, there are a lot of different cars out at junk yards, maybe some punk lil racer wrecked his car and it was turbo'd.............junked because maybe the insurance was gonna pay him well. now the odds of finding one is pretty hard, but just a thought. oh, and by the way, it doesnt have to be a honda turbo, it can be off another car with a small engine like the 1.6L.........i just said honda since they are popular and have small engines as well


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

from ur original post, u made it seem as if u thought hondas came turbo'd from the factory.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: turbo idea?*



sr20 805 said:


> *i never said hondas came turbo'd stock buddy, there are a lot of different cars out at junk yards, maybe some punk lil racer wrecked his car and it was turbo'd.............junked because maybe the insurance was gonna pay him well. now the odds of finding one is pretty hard, but just a thought. oh, and by the way, it doesnt have to be a honda turbo, it can be off another car with a small engine like the 1.6L.........i just said honda since they are popular and have small engines as well *


Ok, sorry I am so stupid. I think it will be pretty hard to find a honda with a turbo kit on it in the junkyard.

Mike


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

by the time you find a junk honda with a turbo (hehe rrriiiiggghhhtttt) and you fab up a turbo system and piping you my friend have just spent way more than buying the pieces off a bb det ($900 give or take) 

which doesn't include ecu, clutch, injectors, exhaust, oil lines, water lines...
you get the picture

O


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)




----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

i always thought something like that would be a fun project.

but you wont find any good turbos, pretty much all worthwhile cars in the junkyard are smashed in from the front. Ever tried looking for a lense in the junkyard? doesent happen.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

just the junkyards maybe out in LA(the HUGE ones).............ey, u never know, i know a friend who went to a local junk yard looking for a turbo for some ford probe and found one!.....lucky? maybe, maybe WE can get lucky too


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Turbo selection.*

Many people have thought of this, some have done it, most graduate from this setup before they even try to execute it. 

First of all if you have an SR20 car the BB/Pulsar parts are the cheapest, most reliable way to go. The best part is there are 2 different turbo's used by Nissan specifically for that motor. 

If you have a GA car, you need to build a manifold that will hold whatever turbo you buy. 

Many turbo's in OEM applications have proprietary flanges that are exclusive to the OEM manufacturer, this means it's not always easy to find the flane for your manifold. Second, if you do find a common flange/housing turbo, the trim may/maynot be suitable for the motor. Then you have to contend with how the turbo is gated and clocked and possibly modify the wastegate bracket to be able to clock the turbo to fit on your manifold and make piping fabrication easier. 

The bottom line, it's a lot of work, it can be done, but is primarily done by someone with a fair amount of welding/fabrication experience. 

Again, you can take on a project like this, just make sure you are aware of what you are getting in to.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)




----------

